# First Aid Kit - Whats in your wallet?



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

<laugh> I love those commercials. After reading Buckskin's post, I started thinking about my first aid kit and how long it has been since I took inventory. It has been well over a year (and maybe 3) since I looked in there. While that may be due to my good fortune and poor attempters at being careful, I think it is time to go have a look see and up date it a bit.

So what do you keep in your kit that might be out of the ordinary that we should all think about adding to our shop first aid kits for safety. I wanted to add CA glue but was wondering if what I get in the store is the same as the hospital grade and if not where do they get theirs from?

My dad used to keep sutures a tourniquet and splints in his among other cool gadgets when I was young. He always stopped at road side accidents to help the wounded (he was a volunteer fireman and eventually became an AMT.

So whats in your wallet?


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

In my wallet is a few bandages.

My first aid kit needs to be restocked because like yours, it has been robbed by the kiddos. After being an Army Combat Lifesaver (akin to EMT, but not really) I was wanting this and that but it was no longer in there. So what I know I need in there for sure on payday.

Tape, Betadine (if I can find it), Butterflies, Alcohol prep pads, gauze sponges, some new skin, stiptic pencil, assorted gauze pads and bandages.

I still have splints, tourniquets, airway inserts, IV start up kits with no solution, sketter sticks, and a few other odds and ends.

Good idea Snowdog for this fourm. It would be a good reminder to take inventory about twice a year. Just for Safety sake.


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

In my wallet is a few bandages.

My first aid kit needs to be restocked because like yours, it has been robbed by the kiddos. After being an Army Combat Lifesaver (akin to EMT, but not really) I was wanting this and that but it was no longer in there. So, now I know what I need in there for sure on payday.

Tape, Betadine (if I can find it), Butterflies, Alcohol prep pads, gauze sponges, some new skin, stiptic pencil, assorted gauze pads, bandages, medical grade CA (to keep the boss happy).

I still have splints, tourniquets, airway inserts, IV start up kits with no solution, sketter sticks, and a few other odds and ends.

Good idea Snowdog for this fourm. It would be a good reminder to take inventory about twice a year. Just for Safety sake.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't even have one in my shop. That will be corrected before the week-end. Very good heads-up.


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

Now that I think about it that "New Skin" is an adhesive. It burns like holly double hockey sticks but will help glue up a cut. It is kind of hard to find anymore though.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

--hello all;
....not only whats in the wallet and shop, but whats the first aid kit you carry in your truck//car, canoe//kayak and on the atv….

And then since I'm working in the woods alone much of the time, I have also learned what to carry for emergency in the pockets of my pants….makes it a little easier in the winter time since I'm usually wearing two sets of pants outside (regular felted jeans and then my carharts).

When time is an issue I don't bother with bandages, but rely on carrying lots of gauze, (rolls of gauze) good knifes and heavy rags in my pockets and such, along with a good leather belt that can be twisted easily for a tourniquet and binding one's self up.

Never had a serious accident yet since I 'plan' my steps of working in advance and also 'plan' about what to do if something should go sour….my first concern is about getting out of the woods and back to home, where clean-up then can be done in a more formal setting.

One can talk about first aid kits and the issue always comes back to safety….safety and more safety. I have known men who carried all sorts of first aid kits, but are now no-longer around and then there's all-ways the widow who is left to carry on. For myself I practice, preach and maintain safety as a no-laughing matter, since this is what brings me home again a night. So in essence one might say and I believe this….....*safety, safety and more safety, the safety you forget, can be the last thing you ever forgot to remember. *

*Safety* is understanding all those things that can go wrong and being ready, willing and able to deal with all those multiple possibilities that can come your way all at once.

Some say accidents happen, but I say; "*accidents are brought about by planning to be not safe!*"

....just some extra thoughts here and only my two cents worth….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

the best first aid course I ever took was facilitate by active ambulance workers (not sure their exact credentials.).
Their message was: stop the bleeding-if it's an old, dirty garbage bag that is all you have available, then use it. The hospital will take care of any germs that will be transferred. You have to save the life by stopping the bleeding.

The course really changed my perspective on emergency first aid.


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

Tourniquets?!!! When a tourniquet is applied, everything below that point will die. In the latest first aid training I went through (three weeks ago), the instructor- an EMT- was adamant on not using tourniquets. Direct pressure and pressure points will almost always stop even the most severe bleeding.

From the US Navy:
*Bleeding*
The only way to stop serious bleeding is by the application of pressure. In practically all cases bleeding can be stopped if pressure is applied directly to the wound. If direct pressure does not stop the bleeding, pressure should be applied at the appropriate pressure point.

Where bleeding is so severe that it cannot be controlled by either of these methods, pressure can be applied by a tight constricting band called a tourniquet. Tourniquets should be used only as a last resort.

The three ways of using pressure to control hemorrhage are direct pressure, pressure points and tourniquets. A description of each follows:

*Direct pressure* - In almost every case, bleeding can be stopped by the application of pressure directly to the wound. Place a dressing (sterile or clean when possible) over the wound and firmly fasten it in position with a bandage. If bleeding does not stop, firmly secure another dressing over the first or apply direct pressure with your hand to the dressing. Direct pressure is the first method to use when you are trying to control hemorrhage.

*Pressure points *- Bleeding from a cut artery or vein may often be controlled by applying pressure to the appropriate pressure point. A pressure point is where the main artery to the injured part lies near the skin surface and over a bone. Pressure at such a point is applied with the fingers (digital pressure) or with the hand. No first aid materials are required. The object of pressure is to compress the artery against the bone shutting off the flow of blood from the heart to the wound.

*Tourniquets *- A tourniquet is a constricting band that is used to cut off the supply of blood to an injured limb. It cannot be used to control bleeding from the head, neck or body, since its use in these locations would result in greater injury or death.

A tourniquet should be used only if the control of hemorrhage by other means proves to be impossible. Never put on a tourniquet unless the hemorrhage is so severe that it cannot be controlled in any other way. If a tourniquet is used, the victim most likely has lost a considerable amount of blood. Once a tourniquet has been applied it should be released only by medical personnel.

Things to remember about using a tourniquet:


Use a tourniquet only if you cannot control the bleeding by any other means.
Do not use a tourniquet for bleeding from the head, face, neck or body; use it only on limbs.
Always apply a tourniquet above and as close to the wound as possible.
Be sure you draw the tourniquet tight enough to stop the bleeding but not tighter than necessary.
Do not loosen a tourniquet after it has been applied except in extreme emergency.
Do not cover a tourniquet with a dressing. If it is necessary to cover the injured person in some way,make sure that all other people concerned with the case know about the tourniquet. Using crayon, skin pencil or blood, mark a large T on the victim's forehead or on a medical tag attached to the wrist to indicate a tourniquet is in use.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

In addition to the normal "kit" items, I keep good quality duct tape handy. I have had some nasty gashes that I quickly covered with duct tape. On removing the duct tape (sometimes hours later), the cut is still fresh and begins bleeding again. If it's going to take stitches, leave the tape on until you get to the emergency room.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

From my Paramedic days, I still carry a jumpbag loaded with goodies. But I no longer carry needles or sutures because starting an IV is a waste of time if you have no fluids to infuse. And if you do, it's probably expired. Plus, starting an IV requires special certification and you don't want to be sued for "practicing medicine without a license" do ya? Same thing goes for suturing. That's a sterile proceedure. When someone comes into the ER with a nasty gash, we want to be able to clean it out. There's a new medical tool called a Pulse-a-vac that does just that (flushes out a wound with sterile saline) and most of the time you won't require antibiotics afterwards! Doctors do sutures…You slap on the duct tape! Really! Every shop has some!

So for my "professional" 2 cents, your best first aid tool is a phone to call for help. Then you consider your ABC's. A is for a patent airway…nothing else matters for someone without one! B is for breathing. Nothing else matters for someone that's not breathing! And C is for circulation. Stop the bleed. How? Direct pressure. Pack it with shop towels, old t shirts, tampons, paper towels, and hold on tight. A tourniquet will be your last resort.

Here's something else for you personally to consider. Take a CPR course. You'll find them offered at your local firehouses, ambulance barns and hospitals. It's pretty cool when you save someones life.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

and don't forget to keep the phone close by for those emergencies (heaven forbid)


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

--hello MyronW;
Well maybe you are not understanding fully what I'm saying in my comment. I said in my post that I work "alone much of the time" and then what I didn't say was that this is with chainsaws, broadax's, froes and slicks etc. So what I'm referring to by use of tourniquets, is using these in case of loss of//or to limbs or serious injury to my feet, ankles, legs, arms and hands. My concern out in the woods is being able to get myself out of the woods and back home, where someone else can figure out what to do with that tourniquet.

It's nice when we can work around others who can use pressure points and such till help arrives, but out there it's only me and the trees.

I knew a guy once who had a chainsaw chain break, (he was not wearing chaps….bad!) yanked his belt off, tied a tourniquet to his leg and half crawled// half dragged himself out of the woods. Will-power is some strong medicine, so after coming to a house and getting the attention of the homeowner he then preceded to pass out. Need I say that after that and some stitches, he now wears chaps. Knew another man who choose and wrongly so, to use a chainsaw above his head to cut on a timber….next came the kickback which went into his neck, need I say more, except that was a mess to clean up.

Maybe you might ask that instructor about what to do when you've gashed open on your leg with muscle hanging out, deep in the woods by yourself, so deep that your cell phone does not work, and your trying to get a grip on self to stave of those first pangs of panic, while the blood is spurting and your needing those two hands to get yourself out on the crawl or by operating a machine. And yes I already know the dangers of working by yourself, but then there's also the danger of working around others who don't understand safety. I mean I don't even have heath insurance so when I talk of serious safety, I'm not laughing!

You see my world is not so refined as to where most folks dwell, out where I work and play death can come at any moment or loss of limb, so in my mind I have already worked out the things that can go wrong, along with all the other possibilities that can compound when your sky falls in. I know I've already said this, but I guess I can say it once more, my first concern is getting myself out of the woods and back to civilization, where other's can then take a more prescribed way of saving my limb or life. I long ago understood that if I have a chainsaw injury to my face, neck or body….the games probably over for me….so yes I've even worked that out in my head. Every day I go into the woods, I go with a clean heart and mind and I bear no-ill will with me since this is excessive baggage that will only weigh me down. I never say goodbye to my wife since there are no-goodbyes in my heart or mind….only peace and goodwill. I keep short account to any who have wronged me, either indirectly or directly and wish for their good health. I have no regrets as off to work I go and so if one day or some day my sky falls in and I am alone with no-chance of getting out, why waste the energy….I will sit down under a tree and give myself to back before my beginning of time.

However I do know what you are talking about when living and working in a regular world where there are others to help me out in case of an accident and cell phones work and hospitals are close by….it's just that that's not my world. I guess I should have stated in my original posting up there about the different first aid toolkits one can and may need to incorporate into their world of where they work. My shortcoming is that I guess I feel that most have read something about me from my blogs and already know that I work alone most of the time.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

OK, my two cents.

I am a volunteer firefighter and an EMT. I carry a full bag wherever I go.


Probably the best idea meantioned was *MsDebbieP's: A phone.* Who's gonna hear you scream with the table saw, dust collector and radio on?


A *tourniquet,* like mentioned above, is the last resort for a limb which is loosing blood at such a high rate that bandages/pressure can not stop it. You will loose the limb but better that than death.


*Womens Sanitary Napkins.* That's right, don't laugh. *"Pads."* I'm completely serious. Dudes: ask your significant other to get you some. I swear they are the best think for any first aid kit, car kit, boat kit, camping kit, shop kit, etc. Think about it: Individually wrapped, sterile, cheap, and made to soak up a lot of blood. Also great padding for broken fingers/toes, injured eyes, busted jaws, head injuries, and if your wife or girlfriend find themselves without one you might even score points there too.


Other than that, *knowledge* and a *plan* are the best tools in any emergency situation, and may save your life or the life of someone you love. Make sure you little ones know how to call 911, take a basic first aid course, etc. Most people think they know first aid but if it's been a while since you have actually learned anything you may be *Very Wrong.* For example, we now know that the way we used to do CPR just a few decades ago could actually kill someone. And they still do it wrong almost every time in the movies!!!


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I've heard of using pads before. But isn't the idea to *stop* the bleeding? I would think that pads would allow/encourage continued bleeding by absorbing and wicking away the blood. I have a terrible time with bloody noses - I get them all the time. If I keep applying fresh tissue (absorb more blood), I keep bleeding and bleeding, but if I let a tissue get saturated, and continue to hold it to my nose, the bleeding stops much more quickly. I know that is theory and anecdote from a non-medical perspective, so set me straight if I'm off base!


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

Many mentions of tourniquets but no advice on how to use them. My Dad told me that that if you have to use one only use it if you are willing to lose the limb but to lessin that possibility you should release the presure ever (and this is were I am not sure) 5 mins to let blood back into the injured limb. That way you stand a chance of keeping the limb when you finaly get to medicat care.

anther think no one mentioned is a tampon, the make great plugs for the occasional hole you might find in you. Frank you should keep one or two of them with you, in case you poke yourself with one of them tree limbs your so fond of  (may that never happen!). My dad once used a pen case to connect a severs blood vessel in some ones arm that was squirting blood after a machine shop accident. Messy but he saves the guys arm.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Ooh, yea, be careful about actually sticking stuff inside your open wound… maybe not such a great idea. Our bodies will try to start healing around it almost instantly. You run a serious risk of *infection* as well as fibers coming loose and creating an *embolism* (blockage of a blood vessel by an air bubble, blood clot, or other foreign matter) which could travel to the brain, heart or lungs.

*People should be very careful about giving out medical advice from something they have "heard one time."* Again, you could be *very wrong.*

For example: Your dad may have told you that you should release the pressure every 5 minutes on a tourniquet to lessen the possibility of loosing the limb…

But here is an excerpt from my text book EMERGENCY PREHOSPITAL CARE FOR THE EMT:

*"Once applied, secure the tourniquet tightly. Do not loosen or remove it unless your are directed to do so by medical direction. (A lethal effect known as tourniquet shock may result as toxins that have built up behind the tourniquet hare suddenly released into the bloodstream.)"*

As for the pads, just because they soak up blood does not mean they encourage bleeding. They would still need to be applied with pressure, which is what stops the bleeding as well as with your nose. It is the same principal as using gauze (you still apply pressure.)

*There are so many widely accepted first aid myths out there. Be careful what you believe and get educated, it may save your life.*


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

Look at the picture and listen to the lazyfireman…....

Under NO circumstances should you ever stick anything in an open wound. POINT BLANK AND PERIOD…..

The best way to stop the bleeding direct pressure and pressure points. Once a bandage is applied don't remove, just apply more bandages. Stack as many as needed to stop the bleeding, because like it was stated earlier, the body starts healing almost immediately and when you remove a bandage you remove the beginnings of the "scab" that is helping to stop the bleeding. And Yes Virginia, sanitary napkins work great.

A tourniquet is a VERY last resort, and you should NEVER EVER EVER EVER release the pressure. Once it is applied it stays till a surgeon removes it. Not many ER docs will touch one due to the MAJOR AND MASSIVE complications, such as Tourniquet Syndrom that released loads of toxins and thrombosis (clots).

Pressure Points- any place you feel a pulse is a pressure point. The best way to tell if you are putting much pressure is to pinch a finger/toe and see how long it takes to get the color back, should be less than 2 seconds.

Any Questions?


> ?


Adrian
Paramedic/Firefighter/Haz-Mat Tech
10 years


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake - after responding to this thread, I asked my wife (who has a medical background) about the pads encouraging continued bleeding. She looked at me like I was from Neptune.

She explained to me (using small words) that the *pressure* stops the bleeding, the pad (or gauze or bandaid) simply keeps the blood from getting all over.

As dense as I am sometimes, it's amazing I've survived so long!


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

yeah , some of what I remember was from when I was to young to know if I am remembering correctly. Good advice. Maybe it is time to find a first aid class  I have not had one since i was 17. adn that is 31 years ago.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

diapers are handy as well.
I was at an accident where a young lad rode his bike out in front of a transport truck.. yuck… (fortunately truck was travelling slowly)... only thing myself and another lady had available was her son's disposable diapers… they worked great.


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

The best medicine is education. *Safety* and *Knowledge*. Some critical points have been cleared up here, thank you Dado, Blake and Adrian. Real life saving first aid techniques are learned in a school setting where up to date methods can be taught along with hands on skills training. This can be as simple as the two hour CPR class or a four hour advanced first aid class for the average person. You can find these at any Red Cross. I recommend everyone take both of these classes. We all know how to use a band aid for a minor cut and we should all have a first aid kit in our shop and car. There will be times when we need more knowledge and more tools for the serious life threatening injuries and this is where education comes into play.

Frank, I too work alone most all the time and in remote locations with awesome tools and you have hit the nail on the head many times, in this post and others. *Safety* is a preventive measure that should be a priority for everyone.

There is nothing like saving a life. We don't do this alone as it comes from those who we learn from and work with, even if we are alone some of those times.

*SAFETY FIRST* and *BE PREPARED*
I am never without a fully stocked First Responder Jump Bag. I also have a fully operational 1976 fast attack fire truck on my small ranch / out door work shop.

Ron Trout, EMT, Volunteer Firefighter, Ambulance driver, 16 years.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Excellent thread.

I need to pick up a small first aid kit for the shop.


----------

